# Switching a senior to raw



## Sgrecco (Jan 29, 2014)

I have been feeding my dog, Jaeger (2yrs), for most of his life. He was a pup when we switched him to raw and I did it "cold turkey." He did fine and has thrived off raw ever since. He has a gut like a steel trap so nothing seems to really bother him. My bf recently moved home from the military with his 8.5 yr old weim and he has fed her kibble all her life. Not just any kibble, the cheapest kibble there is mixed with canned food. As a result (partially-I believe), she now has multiple limpoas, incontinence problems, terrible skin and is very lazy for a weim. I think her joints are starting to bug her. Even with her age, weims are still pretty active at 8 when healthy. Anyways, he has decided to switch her to raw after seeing all the hard work I put into Jaeger's diet.

I did as most suggested and tried 1 protein for a coupe days. We did the switch cold turkey. I chose beef only because it was what I had left. I do the BARF diet so all my meat is ground up. She didn't take to it very well and proceeded to vomiting every meal. I figured there was too much fat and beef is a harsher protein so I decided to try chicken breast. I cut the breast up and gave it to her in 1in chunks. Same thing, she threw it up. So now I have her on a rice and boiled chicken diet with some powdered pro-biotics to get her gut bacteria back in line before we try going at raw again. 

My questions are.... Have any of you had a hard time switching a dog or senior dog to raw? What were your challenges? Is she going through detox and that's why she is vomiting? Should I try a slower transition with cooked chicken and throw in some raw and work my way up? Help!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Our hound came to us at about 8 years old, and I immediatley switched her to raw. She's now around 10-12 years old, and bounces around and plays with our younger dogs. We had no problems switching her at all. It seems to have really perked her up!


----------



## Sgrecco (Jan 29, 2014)

Most places I read said switching cold turkey wouldn't be an issue for most senior dogs but there is the rare occasion there is. Looks like I got the rare dog...haha. I'm picking up my next shipment of meat tomorrow and I'm going to start her on whole ground up chicken with some pro-biotics and see how she does. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Chicken is best to start off with, as it is a mild meat. I'd do plain chicken, no fat, no skin, no organs, plenty of bone. You definitely need bone. We switched over a 12yo pug this way. Small, bland meals. Good luck.


----------



## Sgrecco (Jan 29, 2014)

That's my plan. Thank you!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

We adopted Stanley at 5 years old and within 2 months switched him over to full raw, cold turkey, because I didn't know about gradually doing it. I started off with K9 Naturals and then progressed to sourcing my own raw food plus it was cheaper. He never had any issues (that I noticed).


----------



## leslieu (Apr 20, 2014)

I might suggest giving your senior some coconut oil, as it is mild and an anti-inflammatory. Start with 1/4 teaspoon and work up. I have been giving my Boxers coconut oil for over a year now (along with raw/homecooked food) and my senior (he's 10) went from having black crusty spots and throwing up all the time to very healthy and energetic. Mine get 1 tablespoon daily now. Best wishes to you and your Weim and hope this helps!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, for sure you'll want to add in salmon oil, (especially if the meat is not free range) coconut oil and an egg now and then. But just hold off on those until your pup's fully transitioned over. It'll more than likely cause problems if you give it to him now.


----------



## Mom2Titan (Jan 8, 2014)

I would give her the boiled rice and chicken for a day to let her stomach settle; and go as you plan with chicken leg quarters with skin and fat removed and do this for a week or so and then start leaving the skin/fat on every other meal for a week and then when introducing new proteins to her diet do 1 at a time...slowly. If things cause her stomach upset just go back a step.


----------



## Sgrecco (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your input. We are going to start with chicken again tomorrow. She has been on boiled chicken and rice for 3 days now so hopefully her tummy should be better. She is an old lady and her teeth arent that great so Im going to be grinding her food.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You might be surprised about her teeth. I know small dogs with only 4 teeth in their mouths that can still eat and chew chicken bones. My dog is almost 8 and she's absolutey fine with any type of bone. Thats one of the best things about PMR, she's never had a dental, even my raw hating vet says her teeth are great. I'd still try your girl on soft bones, chicken, and see how she does. You will probably surprise you.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

My old Maddie didn't have very good teeth at 14 either, but she could sure put down a chicken leg with no problem. Sorry your having problems with her, hopefully it will be better this time around.


----------



## Sgrecco (Jan 29, 2014)

I will try that! Thanks  For now, we are just trying to get her transitioned and to get her to keep it down. She is doing very well, thank God.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I adopted Macy at age 11 and switched her to raw cold Turkey with no problem, now at 14 she is missing quite a few teeth and the ones that hare left are not very good she chews turkey necks no problem, Babs was also 11 when I switched her, for the first 8 years I had her I fed her kibble, she is now 14 also with so/so teeth, she chews bone no problem and runs around chasing my 2 year old Capone. 

Good luck


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Make sure to transition very slow. There are couple supplements, that I would recommend, one is called Perfect Form by honest kitchen, it has slippery elm which helps to reduce the inflammation, great for transition. I would also add some type of probiotic/enzyme blend to help with breakdown of the food. 

Good luck


----------

